
Chris Cox Returns to Facebook - leothekim
https://www.facebook.com/chris.cox/posts/10105509315873623
======
Zaheer
Discussion when he left:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393018)

